# morel recipes



## morelsnramps14 (Apr 6, 2014)

anyone have any good morel recipes


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

Morel's and Ramps-there ya go!! Answered your own question! -Most peeps love morels breaded n fried-Try different batter mixes-do not neglect good ole crushed crackers-And i'll be awaiting some new recipes myself here


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

I cant believe no posts on this??come on folks!! Ya all love morels-tell us how you love them!!!


----------



## homeskillet (Apr 25, 2015)

I use flour and corn meal with about 25% corn meal and its pretty good. I've tried seasoning and spicing them up but I honestly just like frying them without the seasoning or spice which is unlike my normal preferences. I made a bunch of creamed sweet corn and dipped them in that which was a delicious combo. I want to try them with some different hot sauces and dressings to find the perfect combo.


----------



## ccmorelman (May 6, 2014)

I normally fry them up with crackers etc, but I've also been slicing them thin, cooking in butter, adding sliced wild asparagus ( I have a few spots where that is easy to grab) adding seasoning and some Italian breadcrumbs right in the pan and then putting it on toast. I also will also cook in butter, then add it in eggs in the morning.


----------



## tombombadil (Mar 12, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried stuffing morels? with like sausage or whatever? I was telling a co-worker my mushroom tales, and he asked if they can be stuffed because he only eats stuffed mushrooms. He blew my mind 8-O


----------



## tombombadil (Mar 12, 2015)

Last night I sautéed some with pork chops and rice. A good meal, but it feels wrong (mainly in my feet) using these mushrooms as a topping, and not a showcased treat.


----------

